

Team Foundation Service is experiencing an outage - gregd
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/tfservice/archive/2013/09/25/issues-with-tf-service-9-25-investigating.aspx

======
gregd
Here is an update:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/tfservice/archive/2013/09/25/issues-...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/tfservice/archive/2013/09/25/issues-
with-tf-service-9-25-update.aspx)

------
kevin_rubyhouse
Hasn't stopped working internally.

